# 30 plant grow room



## eskodaboss (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey wassup MP members. I am starting a little project with two rooms which is 8x10 each and I'm looking to hold at least 30 plants. First  off I ordered some white widow feminized seeds from (OSB) Ontario seed bank which came yesterday
They sent me 14 feminized seeds for 150. In room number 1 which I will start today will only be painted a flat white for reflection add on my door with a dead bolt lock. For intake and exhaust I will be using a regular inline fan and a heavy duty carbon air scrubber lighting which should arrive in two days consists of two 400 watt high sodium lights plus four single flourescent light bulbs which would be mounted on each side of four walls with the 400 watts centered on the roof. I do have pics but can't post I'm using the web browser on the ps3, waiting on a pc but tryna get the grow room up and about before monday. If any one can post up pics for me lemme know.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2008)

For that size room, 2 400w HPS are going to leave you about 300,000 lumens short.

Why not go with a smaller setup that your lights will handle? 30 plants is quite an undertaking.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 20, 2008)

if he does an sog and flowers a week from seed he will end up with a bunch of main colas. i think thats the only way he could pull it off without needing more lumens.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 20, 2008)

how big is the room?  the flos might be better just to keep and use for clones honestly. they have to be close to the vegitation to do any good.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree.  Use the fluoros for cloning and cut the crop to around 18-20.  And put some oscillating fans in there to keep the temp down a little bit and keep airflow up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you say you had all those seeds sent to Grow House???  is so and you plan on 30 plants?  call me paranoid....but with that many  plants in my neck of the woods would be serious TIME...That many is intent to sell..and that many will call attention to ones self..IMO..Good luck with it friend...and Bring up the LUMES..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya man, be careful!!
  30 plants is taking indoor growing to a new level.....for a personal grower that is.

   Im scared to even do 30 plants outside, let alone inside my own home..

 Heres a bunch of GREEN MOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok here's the deal ima break it down I have two rooms which are 8x10. I have 14 fem white widow seeds which I will plant at the same time. In my micro pc box set up I have 3 plants one is og kush and the other two plants are mids which I will be putting in the same room those plants are 1 and a half week old. Yester day I order four 4 foot floros and two 400 watt lamps.  Each floro will go onto each wall and the two 400s will be in the center even. I know 30 plants sound a lot but I wanted to clone the og and whitw widow in 2 months so I just wanted the best coverage I can get for 30 plants.  Please some one lemme know the right equipment to use thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Friend...First off I sure Hope you dont have any of this being sent to grow address..If so Your choice..what is the grow area made of?  can you add 2x2?...I started with a 12x10 and have now dow to 2 rooms veg/flwr..4x6..with room for cloneing and storage..I use Insolation wrap that has a Great fire rating and seems to be working just fine..I do have 4x100ft Milar..if needed..I run 1000HD/HPS...and the flours 4 clones..Good luck to ya Friend


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 20, 2008)

You need to look into ventilation.  and PC fans won't help ya here unless its from a supercomputer.  I can't really help ya here cause my grow is for only 3 girls and a simple fan suffices for me.  PM Hick or TBG


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 20, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Did you say you had all those seeds sent to Grow House???  is so and you plan on 30 plants?  call me paranoid....but with that many  plants in my neck of the woods would be serious TIME...That many is intent to sell..and that many will call attention to ones self..IMO..Good luck with it friend...and Bring up the LUMES..


No I didn't sen em to grow house got em sent to my friends in another borugh


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 6, 2008)

I ran 3 400 watt HPS my last grow in a spare room. I made a area about 3 x 8 with fake walls covered with malar. The top was open for venting. I ran 2-6 inch in-line fans and vented out my crawl space through the ridge vent. I had several other fans blowing to circulate air in the room and bring fresh air in. With all this running my electric bills for those few months were very much higher.
I ended up with a great grow but took it down early. I could not control the oder inside. It took the fun out of the grow because I was so *PARANOID* You could not smell anything outside but if :cop: came a knocken I would have been in BUSTED FROM THE ODOR inside!!
When I came in my house it had a strong smell it was scary.
I am starting a new grow now with a lot of plants but most will go outside. IMO it is very risky to try and grow much over 6 to 10 inside the full grow.  If you have time Check out my journal, the first post has my set- up from the 20 plant grow.
I have changed for this grow and went to a closet.
I am lucky where I live I can start putting plants outside @ this time. *GOOD LUCK BUT BE CAREFULL!!​*


----------



## Fretless (Mar 6, 2008)

My 2 cents

    Don't hatch that many feminized seeds.  They are expensive, and getting them raises your risk factor every time you get an order.
   Hatch 2-5 of them, veg for 4-6 weeks, and then clone the best ones until you get your cloning technique down.  Then you can flower off 30 clones or however many (49 plants being the absolute max for personal use defense in U.S. regardless of plant size) every 10 weeks or so, AND you will still have feminized seeds in stock for future use.
    Unless doing cloning techniques with SCROGs and soforth, I think a more realistic max. plant # under 2x400 watt is around 8, very crowded.


----------



## Firepower (Mar 6, 2008)

that sounds like a commercial setup. normal operating cost of that many plants will take some work and cashflow to grow trhem correctly, hoping ou dont screw it all up by the end and waste it all!!  Be careful..


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya don't underestimate the expenses.  A 30 plant grow will take a good bit from the start.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2008)

As I am picturing 30 plants under 2 400w lights The only way this works in my mind is you kept the plants small. Flowering them when they are about 8' - 10' tall. This method will yield quality bud while maximizing your square footage.

Trillion suggests a SOG setup. This would be your best route if you used about half the plants you plan on growing. 

30 is a big number. 

You already called attention to yourself by having feminized seed sent to your house from a seed company that no doubt is being watched by some shadowy Federal Agency....

Make No Mistake: They ARE Watching.

Not trying to scare anyone, but an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure. Duh right?

Here ia what I would do in your situation;

I have used 1 400w in the past for a grow and could only use about 3' x 4' area to get adequate lighting. Plus the light was less than 2' away from the plants. I got a small but potent yeild (snowcap) and the only thing I would have done differently was used more light.

The flouros will help but only if they are uncomfortably close to your crop. I say uncomfortable because I guarantee if you are using flouros in a room the lights will get in your way when trying to do your gardening.

With this said...I don't want to discourage you from growing.....but is sounds like your grow plan needs some re-tooling before you invest a whole lot of money...just to end up having a whole lot of problems. 

I have had grow operations in the early days that were hasty and rushed without proper planning....those damn operations nickel and dimed me to death.

I would recommend you start out small...in one room with both flouros veggin' than when you are ready get your other lights and ventilation up (recommend more fans) and start with a small trial run...let's say a 6 plant operation. If all goes well and there are no unforseens...I would purchase at least one more 600w HPS for flower and one 600w MH for your veg. You can accompany BOTH lights together in the flower stage to get some extra growth out of your crop. 

You will find that slowly working your way towards your goal is much better than rushing for it. 


-FNG


----------



## senhsy (Apr 27, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> As I am picturing 30 plants under 2 400w lights The only way this works in my mind is you kept the plants small. Flowering them when they are about 8' - 10' tall. This method will yield quality bud while maximizing your square footage.
> 
> Trillion suggests a SOG setup. This would be your best route if you used about half the plants you plan on growing.
> 
> ...


 
don't worry there's lots of people out there using the whole basement to grow, 30 lights and ton's of plants and they're still going so no worry's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2008)

Your lighting is really inadequate.  If you want to grow 30 plants in an 8 x 10 room, I would recommend at the very minimum 2000W with your lights on movers.  Side lighting with fluoros help, but not a whole bunch (and only is you have them really close).

I would recommend downscaling your plans or buying more lumens....


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 27, 2008)

Feminized seeds :hitchair:


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 7 plants that just went to 12/12 in 2 seperate rooms and they keep me busy. I can't imagine 30. I'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wong bbut i feel alot of growers make the lite mistake when there grow room is over 5 or 6 feet high. You are using valuable lite unless you have (want) 5 foot plants. I did have luck with some femmed lr2's and I was4/5 ladies. Most growers(on the board) do not like femmed plants. Anyway, be careful and g/l.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 28, 2008)

I could grow 30 plants in *one* of those rooms, easy  60 even


----------



## harvester (Apr 28, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your lighting is really inadequate. If you want to grow 30 plants in an 8 x 10 room, I would recommend at the very minimum 2000W with your lights on movers. Side lighting with fluoros help, but not a whole bunch (and only is you have them really close).
> 
> I would recommend downscaling your plans or buying more lumens....


 ????? if your doing a sog 30 plants is just fine dont listen to the haters 2 400 watt hps will be more than enough as long as your sog


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> ????? if your (sic) doing a sog 30 plants is just fine dont listen to the haters 2 400 watt hps will be more than enough as long as your sog



How rude!  I am not a hater.  Do you call all that have differing opinions "haters"?  

I did not say that you could not do 30 plants under a single 400HPS (he has 2) 400w for 2) 8 x 10 rooms).  I said that you are not going to adequately light an 8 x 10 area with 30 plants in it and I stand by that.  

Go smoke a bowl and mellow out buddy.


----------

